# How to bath a Persian cat for perpetration for a show?



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi I want what is the best comb to use on a Persian cat how to groom him for a show?
I ordered a greyhound comb and I already have a silk brush but what is the best way to comb and brush him?
Plus does anyone knows how to use anju beauté degrease and diamant on the cat and how much do I put on my cat?
anju beaute degreaser is a undiluted degreaser and diamant is undiluted cat shampoo
Thanks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Why is your breeder not helping you with this? There is more to show prep than just a bath. It needs to be taught.

As for the shampoos, dilute it 1:5 and use like you would use a shampoo on yourself.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes the breeder is helping me but I don't really understand from her because she is German and her English is not very good. I know that I have to dilute it 1:5 but how much do I put? Is one teaspoon?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

No. As much as is needed to work up a good lather on the coat. It will vary as your cat grows. I normally mix up about 500 mls, then use as I would on my own hair. I.e, you wouldn't measure out 2 teaspoons of shampoo for yourself. you just keep adding until you're nice and sudsy.

Has your breeder explained the drying, grooming and prep process? Has she told you what products to use to maintain the coat, and when to use them before the show? Have you worked out how many days before you need to bath your cat to allow the coat to settle so that it looks its best on show day? Have you been shown how to tip and shape? HAve you got an appropriate eye and ear cleaner?

Can't your breeder recommend someone in the same country as you that can go through all this with you on the actual cat?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes she told me all the products. She told me how to use them and directions anyway it's written in the bottle. She told me to use the degreaser first twice in a wet coat, then diamant shampoo then white hair shampoo paste then thick N thicker. Each bottle is 250ml. But I still don't get you I don't want to pull most of it because I don't won't the bottle to finish quickly. I think the breeder knows someone in my country but I didn't ask her. The cat is a male cat, silver shaded Persian, show quality( very long coat) he is quite big 3.5 kg. but generally how much do you put in your cat?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Look, what bit of this aren't you getting? I don't know how else to say it. Mix up a bottle of shampoo. For 500 MS you would need just over 83 mls of shampoo and the rest water. That's the dilution. Then you take the bottle and squirt it on your cat until you have enough to cover the coat and work up a good lather. That's it. I don't measure what goes on my cat. I just put it on until the whole coat is covered in suds. I'm sorry, I don't know how else to explain it.

There's more to show prep than just following instructions on the bottles of product. This is why you need someone to show you.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh I get you now thanks. How would you use the white hair paste ?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Can't your breeder recommend someone in the same country as you that can go through all this with you on the actual cat?


I think this really would be best, there are videos on YouTube, but I don't breed Persians or longhairs so it still may not be the appropriate advice for you cat and his type of coat.

Have you any friends met at shows you can ask?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know how you use the paste, as i don't use this, but you shouldn't need this on top of the diamond shampoo. And why are you using the de-grease twice instead of goop once and then de-grease?

A lot will depend on his coat. i've got five, and every one of them needs a different combination of shampoo for the bath plus different drying techniques, plus different products applied at different times and in different ways after the bath to help hold the coat until show day. Just to give you an idea, I have one who needs talc after the bath, then every day until the show, another who can't have it after the bath but needs it one day after bathing, then 1 and 2 days before the show, another who needs lots of texturiser during drying and on show morning, and another who, if you you put anything in the coat at all, loses it completely.

Even the grooming iss done very differently depending on the type of coat and how it lies after the bath, how long it takes to spring back, the hair structure, i.e silky or fly away... The list goes on and on.

As SC says, have you got nobody you've met at shows who could give you advice? I think you really need to keep trying with his breeder who will be able to tell you what she's done with him in the past.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

No I didnt meet anyone all of them where from Europe. My breeder told me to bath him every two weeks. She told me these are the best products on this type of this coat because she always use on him before and the she always use degreaser twice, I don't know why but she said it's the best to do that. She told me to use thick N thicker to give a dense to the coat.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Then you know what you're doing there. What advice did she give you about grooming?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

She only said to use greyhound comb and a silk brush but she didn't say how to comb him. Do you know what is the best way to comb him?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

As I said before, it depends very much on how his coat is. What's a silk brush?

Where will you be showing him, and with what organisation?


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

A silk brush is the normal pet brush with pins on it. He will be showing in March with fife organised be the Viking cat club. He is coat is quite silky and dense.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh, a slicker brush. That and a greyhound comb are a reasonable start, but you will need much more than this in your grooming kit. Does your slicker have balls on the end of the pins? you need both types.

Have you read online about how to groom? Where are you located? Are you in the UK? Trying to think of people that I could recommend who would be willing to show you.


----------



## Mtmerzah (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm in london. No it doesn't have balls at the end. what are the full grooming do I need?


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I can tell you some of what i have, but this doesn't mean you'll need or use it all. I use each brush to achieve a different effect, and different brushes are needed on different cats, so you need to experiment.

Have you thought about entering the TICA show at Newbury? That's not too far for you, and you could learn while you're there. you could even bring him on exhibition, and ask other exhibitors there.

Anyway, grooming kit. I have *deep breath as it's a long list): greyhound comb or at least, i think it is. Wide teeth at one end, narrow on the other. Soft handled, wide toothed comb, very tiny double sided comb for paws and face, slicker with ball pins and slicker with straight pins, big and small versions of both, paddle brush with ball pins, brush with wide spaced wire pins (no balls), boar hair brush, combination bristle and ball pin slicker, eye shadow brush, cotton buds, cotton pads, cotton balls, nail clippers, talc, stain remover, eye cleaner, ear cleaner, absorbing powder... And that's just the show stuff!


----------

